# Great googly moogly, what is this under the apple tree?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I went to pick some apples and found this under the tree..we don't even live on the water, someone must have thrown it out of their truck window.

Can anyone tell me what it is?

It's big, with lots of teeth and teeth on it's TONGUE!!!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Here is a picture of it with the book for scale


----------



## Oakshire (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a salmon head, lol They can be carried by scavengers  I found a whole one in a bottom pasture, must have been dropped my a eagle


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Member of the Salmon family, could be a Pike???


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

That's a salmon head for sure.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had no idea salmon have such viscous mouths!


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Salmon are carnivores.


----------



## crtreedude (Jun 14, 2006)

Salmon that has gone through spawning, normally they don't have mouths like that, but after spawning they do.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Salmon that has gone through spawning, normally they don't have mouths like that, but after spawning they do.


 Yup! They get right ugly when they are spawning and they die shortly after. Good salmon are silver, once they start turning color and get hook nosed they are mushy and I feed them to the dogs.


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

bury it where it lays. I bet your apple trees will like it.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

OH NOEZ Chupacabras in Michigan! LOL

Yes, that is a salmon head.


----------

